# Open Boat Snapper Trips



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey guys,

We have decided to offer some open boat trips this year on our boat. So those of you who would like to go but don't have enough people to go these trips should be perfect. Below are the dates that we are going to start with this year. If this goes well we will offer more of them. Please either post here or PM me if you are interested. The snapper trips are going to run $300 per man including food, drinks, and fuel (alcohol not included). This is a 6 person trip and we will not be able to go unless the boat is full. Trips will average 10 hours. After we get a boat load of snapper we will focus on other species such as ling, kingfish, wahoo, dorado, and grouper. Boats a 42 Express fully AC'd.

David

Open Dates:

June 2nd
June 9th
June 11th
June 18th


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Boat ride is almost worth the money, beautiful boat. Sure it will fill up


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Boat ride is almost worth the money, beautiful boat. Sure it will fill up


Lol. Thank you. We can do that too.


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep ....boat ride paid for it....


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

David
I'm in for any of the dates required to get full crew - but need date confirmed in next week. Brandon P or John David can vouch for me. Will send full payment as you advise. I will bring bean bag and two rods and tackle bag. Holler John 713-962-9742. If I don't make it I will have already paid for spot in full. Holler, John


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

John is as good as they come! 

This is a good deal. These spots should fill up quick!!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Everyone, 

Thanks for all the responses. These look like the are going to be very popular trips. We are going to require payment in full for each person on the boat 2 weeks before the trip. That way the group doesn't get hung out if someone doesn't show. 

David


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

This poor boy is in, PM sent with preferred dates, but I'll take any of them!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Fish monger said:


> Does your captain know how to bottom fish.


Absolutely. Captain Shayne is well diversified in all types of offshore fishing.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Fish monger said:


> So after the boat load of all 16 snapper we can expect a boat limit of grouper too? Cause 300$ is a lot of money for 2 fish per person.


He said they will look for other species, I guess you did not see. Great price!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Fish monger said:


> So after the boat load of all 16 snapper we can expect a boat limit of grouper too? Cause 300$ is a lot of money for 2 fish per person.


If $300 is a lot of money, this may be the wrong sport for you. 

Bang out some snapper, ling, likely some dolphin, kings maybe a stray grouper. On a badass boat. I think he should charge $600 per person.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

LoL. $300 barely covers a day on my little boat for expenses, and I'd imagine that the OP can get out on lots of days that suck on my boat. And I ain't got no AC'd cabin to relax in.

$300 a person on a six pack on that boat is a bargain.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Fish monger you really can't even take a guided bay trip for that!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all the good comments. Our goal is a one of a kind charter experience. I'd agree 2 snapper a man sucks. But we didn't make the rules. We will as I said in first post, work very hard to put you on a variety of fish. 

So far the 9th looks full. Have a few spots for the 2nd and 11th. Also regular charter days open too. Contact me for further info on dates available. 

Thanks,
David


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

The boat ride itself is worth 300 who cares what you catch sit back and catch a buzz


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

It cost me 300.00 just to drive to the coast.Sounds like a sweet deal to me.I hate to be THAT GUY,but what port are they out of? I even went to they're website and couldn't find it.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

peckerwood said:


> It cost me 300.00 just to drive to the coast.Sounds like a sweet deal to me.I hate to be THAT GUY,but what port are they out of? I even went to they're website and couldn't find it.


They run out of freeport Municipal marina


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Mr. Cancell!!!


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

Fish monger said:


> So after the boat load of all 16 snapper we can expect a boat limit of grouper too? Cause 300$ is a lot of money for 2 fish per person.


try going to the fish market to buy 2-15lb snappers. your going to pay close to 8-9$lb for theses fish that someone else caught a week ago. so even if you only get 2-10/12lb fish it would cost close to 180-200$ at a market vs you going out on a nice gulf fishing trip catching fish all day drinking beer and having a great time. trying to justify how much you spend vs the amount of fish you can keep, just go to a fish shop and price grouper bb's or snapper you'll understand that offshore fish are costly little suckers, no matter how you look at it.

Capt. Josh

PS a 6-pak charter limit or snapper is only 12 fish, capt and crew not allowed any.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd pay 300bucks to catch barjacks and triggers off that rig. Sweet ride. 
300 might be a lot for 2 snapper, but well worth the time on deck and enjoying the water.
I'm sure those trips will book up, good luck.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

running to the floater in that would be sweet
if you want 2 snappers .. there are party boats that costs a third or less & tip is optional


----------



## ftw66 (Dec 27, 2012)

Me and my 12yr old daughter are going. Of course I'm sure my 18' Shamrock, won't ever look the same to her. Lol


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

sea sick said:


> I'd pay 300bucks to catch barjacks and triggers off that rig. Sweet ride.
> 300 might be a lot for 2 snapper, but well worth the time on deck and enjoying the water.
> I'm sure those trips will book up, good luck.


^^^
This!

This man is offering a service... If you don't like the price or feel it's not fair... Don't go on the trip... Offshore fishing and cheap have never gone together.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the interest guys. I just realized there is an issue with our calendar on our website. Working to get it fixed now so y'all can see our other dates that are available. Should have it fixed soon. I will post updated open spots shortly as soon as I have confirmation on the taken ones. 

Boat is located at Freeport Municipal Marina. I'll get that fixed also.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok everyone. It looks like 2 of the dates are full. The 9th and the 11th are booked. 

June 2nd is open all together

June 18th has 2 spots filled 

If anyone wants to go let me know.

David


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Beautiful boat and that is a great price!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry guys I made a mistake. The June 11th is the only full trip. 

June 2nd - 4 open spots

June 9th - 1 open spot

June 18th - 4 open spots

We provide all the tackle but if you have a rod you'd like to bring that is fine. Just try and let us know in advanced. Another note is the boat cruises at 26 knots so you won't be spending a lot of time getting to the fishing grounds. These trips will be a 7AM departure and returning home around 5PM.

David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Another update

June 2nd - 4 open spots

June 9th - 1 open spot

June 11th - full

June 18th - 1 open spot

These things are filling up fast. Thank you 2cool


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Fish monger said:


> So after the boat load of all 16 snapper we can expect a boat limit of grouper too? Cause 300$ is a lot of money for 2 fish per person.


Im gonna just pretend I didnt read this.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

June 9th - Last spot just reserved pending phone call


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Great boat, great owner, great captain. First class operation.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

X2


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Mark and Bluefin. That means a lot to us coming from two of the best charter operations on the gulf.

David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

June 18th is full.

June 9th still has an open spot.

June 2nd has 4 spots.


----------



## bulls on parade 2002 (Dec 23, 2014)

Want to ride on a top notch boat with great equipment and amenities?
Spooled up is the way to go!!

These guys will put you on top of the fish and have your ice chest filled up in no time


BTW, that COLD A/C during one of them hot Texas days is the icing on the cake


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Where do you go out of ? What marina ?


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Heck of a DEAL!!! NICE Sled by the way!!!


----------



## Silvermajek (Mar 5, 2008)

palmwad89 said:


> Where do you go out of ? What marina ?


We run out of Freeport Marina.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Great group of guys to fish with for sure. Looks like a heck of a deal to go out and hammer some fish in style on a great ride.

Better get it quick I am sure they will get filled fast.

Tom


----------



## spinalizer (Oct 1, 2013)

*sweet ride*

great deal can't wait to see pics


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the good comments. Our calendar on our website is fixed and working so you guys can see our open dates. This is a first come first serve basis so let me know if you are interested in a trip on any certain date. We still have 1 open spot on June the 9th and 4 open spots for June the 2nd. Let me know if you are interested. Also, any of you going on a open trip that have not sent me you email please do so. I am going to be emailing out invoices to each of you.

Thanks,
David


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

awesome deal!!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Just sent you an email for the june 9th spot!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Fill me in on the open dates can't wait to take my boy and wife in the boat !!!
Thanks Bill


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Shaky said:


> Just sent you an email for the june 9th spot!


Got you down. I'll get invoices out by the weekend.

Open spots for June 2nd. All other trips are full. Thanks everyone.

David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Bill, we have 4 spots open on the 2nd. Let me know if you'd like to go.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Just had 2 spots open up on the 18th of June. Let me know soon if you are interested.

David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

June 2nd - 3 open spots
June 9th - full
June 11th - full
June 18th - 2 open spots


----------



## BigPhil (Jun 19, 2013)

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> June 2nd - 3 open spots
> June 9th - full
> June 11th - full
> June 18th - 2 open spots


DAvid
Just sent you an email but in case you check this first Ill take the 2 June 18th open spots
Philip Grove


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok everyone it looks like all trips are booked. I am waiting for 1 last person to confirm for the 2nd. I am running behind and will not get the remainder of the invoices out until next week. We really appreciate all of your business and support. 

Thanks,
David


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

If you have anything open I am good for two or three spots.


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

$300.00 is an awesome deal!!!

I charge almost that much and my boat is a just a 26ft open center console cat.

http:www.captainbeardcharters.com


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thats not an awesome deal*

Its an OUTSTANDING deal, on a great boat, and if you are not experienced offshore , this cuts your learning curve - WOW David don't see how ya'll do it for that - lets see, five minutes to catch your two snaps, and the rest of the day filling out gray snapper, grouper, ling, kings, AJ's, bonita, blackfin, GEEZ whats NOT TO LIKE

For the IDIOT that posted its expensive - try running your own boat offshore for a while --

I'm gonna take you up later on this if you are still running them - good luck on the venture !!

PS I am gonna post this up on another fishing message board --


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Its an OUTSTANDING deal, on a great boat, and if you are not experienced offshore , this cuts your learning curve - WOW David don't see how ya'll do it for that - lets see, five minutes to catch your two snaps, and the rest of the day filling out gray snapper, grouper, ling, kings, AJ's, bonita, blackfin, GEEZ whats NOT TO LIKE
> 
> For the IDIOT that posted its expensive - try running your own boat offshore for a while --
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words. Once I get all these fully set up we are going to offer a few more. I will keep everyone posted.

Working on getting everyone paid up now. I'll be getting with y'all soon.

Thanks, David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Just had a spot open up for June the 9th. Let me know ASAP if you want it.

If you are down for June the 2nd and have not paid please get with me ASAP. I am trying to reach a few of you and not hearing back. I will be forced to open the trip back up if I don't hear soon.

David


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

David,

Have you sent invoices for the trip on the 18th yet? I searched my spam folder and didn't see anything. Just want to make sure you get prompt payment.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

No sir not yet. I am getting the trips payed up that are before y'all first. I have your number and plan on getting with you guys next week to get your group paid. 

Thanks,

David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Only open spots are for the 2nd. If anyone is interested please let me know ASAP.

David


----------



## bigred63 (Dec 7, 2012)

Only two dates are in snapper season


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

bigred63 said:


> Only two dates are in snapper season


No sir. I have several charter dates open and will offer more open boat trips soon. I only have 2 open spots for the open boat snapper trip on June the 2nd.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Some folks have been asking when to be at the dock. Be there by 6:30. Slip B-4. Boat Will leave by 7 AM. Bring sunscreen, any snacks you may want, and your own alcohol. we will provide lunch and regular drinks. DONT FORGET YOUR FISHING LICENSE.


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

if i was home id pay in a heart beat. thats really not a bad price


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you. Here's what I have open now. 

June 16th - 3 open
June 23rd - open
June 26th - open


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

The trip went great today with limits of Snapper and Kingfish. They had 6 cobia but all were a little too short. We had one back out on the trip yesterday so there is only 5 man limits.

We are running again tomorrow and will post some more pictures. We are going to move our leave time up to 6AM. Anyone that has a trip now I will be contacting to let them know.

David


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

You should post more pics of the deckhand. The boat would fill up real quick.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> You should post more pics of the deckhand. The boat would fill up real quick. [/QUOT
> you gotta go a long way to find one better !
> thanks for a good time yall !
> it was tough today , but they worked hard and covered a LOT of water for us to get a limit of good fish .
> i would advise anybody ... book a trip !


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

ccketchum said:


> Chase This! said:
> 
> 
> > You should post more pics of the deckhand. The boat would fill up real quick. [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Sheesh, David, can't you find any captains with more experience?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Sheesh, David, can't you find any captains with more experience?


We figured what the hell. Why not get the best in the business to help us get this thing started and headed in the right direction. Just glad he agreed to fish with us.

DON'T FORGET we are going to bump up the leave time from 7AM to 6AM. If you have a trip booked please let me know if you are ok with the move up in time. I am trying to email and PM everyone to make sure they are ok with the change in time.

Thanks,
David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Updates for next open trips

June 16th - Open
June 23rd - 2 spots open
June 25th - Open

Other regular charter dates are booking up fast. If you want a full charter please let me know ASAP. Snapper Special is $1800.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Another great trip today with snapper and king limits with jacks, just short lings, and barracudas to boot. They found a floating shrimp net too. At least it didn't hurt anything. Lots of floating stuff out there from what I'm hearing.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Only can post one at a time.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Another


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

iPhone and iPad only allow 1 at a time. Crazy


----------



## Reel Roper2 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Good Mornin!*

Do you still have open spots for the 25th?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Reel Roper2 said:


> Do you still have open spots for the 25th?


Yes sir the boat is open for the 25th. How many spots are you looking to fill?

Update on open boat trips.

New leave time for all snapper special and open boat snapper trips is 6AM. Be at the boat by 5:30AM.

June 16th - 5 open spots
June 23rd - 2 open spots
June 25th - all open

Fill free to call me with any questions @ 936-661-1600.

David


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

We had an awesome trip! Thanks for everything!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

StrikerX said:


> We had an awesome trip! Thanks for everything!


Glad yall had a good trip. Look forward to having you again.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Another great trip today on Spooled-Up. I took a group of guys today from church. And it was awesome. Lost a blue, caught limits on snapper, a few grouper, wahoo, king fish, and a beeliner. Also had a few ufo's on troll. All in all a great trip.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

But from what some had said, $300 was way too much money.... Haha. Good trip guys!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Fish monger said:


> Haha dummy if it's a charter they are over their limit.


how?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Fish monger said:


> Haha dummy if it's a charter they are over their limit.


I (the boat owner) took a group of guys from my church fishing. We had 10 people on the boat and to be exact we were actually 1 shy of our limit on snapper. Thought we had them all. But it was a great trip. If we hadn't spent so much time looking for a billfish we'd could have had a limit of kings and who knows what else.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Another jam up day on Spooled-Up.


----------



## ftw66 (Dec 27, 2012)

Fish monger said:


> Haha dummy if it's a charter they are over their limit.


Really? You know the old adage about assumptions I presume? So since you deem the trip to expensive, you've decided to be fed limit enforcer? Humorous, yet sad. :rotfl:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Here is an update on the open boat trips we have coming up. 

June 16th - 1 spot open
June 23rd - full I think (will confirm on Monday)
June 25th - full 

We still have several dates open through snapper season though so if you are interested let me know soon. They are booking fast. Also, DON"T FORGET, snapper season for charter boats goes through July the 14th. 

David
936-661-1600


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

I was on the last trip. Great boat and crew. Had an awesome time. We are already planning our next trip! Highly recommend Spooled UP!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Like Eric said, we had an awesome time fishing Saturday. Great boat and awesome crew. I think our problem will be narrowing it down to only six people next time because everybody wants to go.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

EricG and Rockfish,
Glad you guys had a great trip and we look forward to having y'all again. We really appreciate the good feedback. Did y'all like the lunch?

The guys that wanted the 25th are unable to make the date work so that trip is open again. Here are the updates on the upcoming trips. 

June 16th - 1 spot open
June 23rd - full
June 25th - open


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Spooled-Up getting it done again.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Another great pic. Don't forget, we not only snapper and reef fish, but we love tuna, dorado, wahoo, sailfish, and marlin fishing too.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

We have canceled our trips for the weekend and we are watching the weather very closely for next week. I will post updates and be getting in contact with each of you if you are on an open boat trip for the 16th or the 18th. We want to fish but will not go in unsafe conditions.

David


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

We went out yesterday with Spooled - Up. Had a great trip!! Awesome boat and crew!! We are already talking about booking our next trip. Thank you so much, we all left with big smiles. Limits of big snapper and 6 kings.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> We have canceled our trips for the weekend and we are watching the weather very closely for next week. I will post updates and be getting in contact with each of you if you are on an open boat trip for the 16th or the 18th. We want to fish but will not go in unsafe conditions.
> 
> David


Thanks for the update David. Mother Nature knew I would be on long change. Hopefully she'll change her ways before the trip.

-Austin


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey everyone, 
I know some of you have called and I apologize for not calling back. We are in Arkansas this week on a family vacation (Ozarks are amazing). I will be contacting you guys for next Tuesday's trip one way or another.
Thanks for understanding,
David


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

David, I have a party of 4 (working on 2 more guys to get it to 6) that would like to go in early July mid-week. Do you have any dates available?

Thanks,

HH


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Here's a link to our calendar. We have some open dates the first few weeks of July. I have 2 and possibly 4 trips that I'm going have to reschedule for those 2 weeks.

http://www.spooledupsportfishing.com/charters_calendar.php


----------



## jbo0089 (Mar 12, 2015)

I would love to get in on the action. I will be solo so if there are any spots available, count me in. I can work with short notice as well. Justin.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

So Tuesday's open boat trip is being rescheduled for June the 30th. I will be trying to contact everyone that was on this trip to see if the new date works. We are also watching Thursday closely and will make a call soon. It's looking better.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

So tomorrow's trip is rescheduled for June the 30th. I have spoken with 4 that were going and the are good with the new date. If I have not contacted you please try and let me know if you can go on the 30th.

Thursdays trip is being pushed back one day to the 19th. I have spoken with all but 1 and it looks like we are good for Friday. Please let me know if there are any issues for that date. 

Please call me at 936-661-1600
David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Here's an update on the open trips

June 16th is moved to June 30th - 2 spots open

June 18th is moved to the 19th - 1 spot open

June 23rd is full

June 25th - 5 spots open

Let me know ASAP if you are wanting to go. Call me at 936-661-1600

David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Friday the 19th is full. 

June the 25th has 5 open spots

June the 30th has 2 open spots


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

June 19th - full

June 23rd - full

June 25th - 1 spot open

June 30th - 5 open spots

We have 9 dates left for snapper season. Let me know soon if you are wanting to go.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Fish monger said:


> Word is your captain let his license expire and had to hire a deckhand with a current license...hope he got them renewed.


That should be discussed thru a pm. Not publicly announced in case it is not true. You've probably just painted a big target on that boat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I can assure everyone that we have a licensed captain on board for every trip. 

Update on Open Boat Trips

Today we are fishing and boat was full

June 23rd - Full
June 25th - Full
June 30th - 5 open spots


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

3 great trips over the weekend in bumpy conditions. just a few days open in snapper season. Book your trip asap.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Open boat change. We are moving the June 30th open boat trip to July the 7th. We have 4 open spots at $300 per man. Let me know if you are interested.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Ebbtide2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Went out June 21st and enjoyed a great trip.The captain and crew are the best I have ever been onboard with.Seas were a little sporty but the boat does an amazing job in 3 to 4 foot seas with an occasional 8 footer thrown in for good measure.Highly recommend this group if you want to go offshore and catch a lot of fish with some awesome people.Thank you Shayne,Jordan,and Monte


----------



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

Awesome crew went out sat with spooled up. Caught our snapper and some b-liners. Went hunting but not much other luck after the storm.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks guys. We are happy y'all had a good time. Not posted pics in a while. Here's a few from today. We've been fishing most every fish able day. I think we have 4 open days left for snapper season so if you're interested please give me a call. I also have 4 open spots for July 7th open boat trip. Let me know soon if you're wanting to go.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Another


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Another amazing trip on Spooled-Up today. Book your trip soon. 4 spots open on the open boat trip for July 7th.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Another


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

another awesome trip with you all ! thank you !


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Had one heck of a time yesterday on the open boat snapper trip with Capt Shane, Monty, and Jordan. They have the fished dialed in and work together like a well oiled machine. Couldn't have asked for a better trip. Can't wait for some open boat overnight trips to be scheduled, you can count me in.

-Austin


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks guys. Glad to have yall onboard.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Another


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

The boat is out fishing today. Hope the weather wasn't too bad. Still have 4 open spots for July the 7th open boat snapper trip. Let me know ASAP if you are wanting to go.

David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Need 4 more to take next Tuesday's trip. Let me know ASAP if you are wanting to go.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I need 2 more to make Tuesday's trip.


----------



## jbo0089 (Mar 12, 2015)

Its worth every penny! Good fishingn awesome boat, great crew, good food!


----------



## Ripp'n Lips (Jun 30, 2015)

*Going out on the 8th*

Finally going out on this boat on the 8th. My buddies and are over flowing with excitement. Can't wait. :texasflag


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Hello David, our group is heading out on your boat this coming Saturday and we are getting fired up already! I understand the boat departs at 6:00 am but what time does the boat normally get back to the dock?

HH


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

what openings do yall have coming up


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

We are going to cancel tomorrow's open boat snapper trip due to weather and lacking of people to make the trip. Posting new trips soon. Stay tuned. Thanks to everyone for your business. 

David


----------

